# Getting a Custom Strictly7



## AscendingMatt (Mar 17, 2012)

Cobra 8
neck thru
maple body wings
5 piece flame maple and wenge neck thru
zircote fretboard
jumbo ss frets
mexican cocobolo top (matching headstock)
hipshot bridge
27.5 scale
battleworn black aftermaths
black sperzel locking tuners
natural satin finish.

Im having trouble finding the right cocobolo top for now but i might end up just doing all zircote. Which isnt a bad thing!!! keep you posted on pics n such!!!


----------



## Subz (Mar 17, 2012)

AscendingMatt said:


> Cobra 8
> neck thru
> maple body wings
> 5 piece flame maple and wenge neck thru
> ...



Awesome specs! Are you sure that bkp has covers for their 8 string pickups? I was under the impression that they did not.


----------



## jjcor (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 17, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 17, 2012)

Subz said:


> Awesome specs! Are you sure that bkp has covers for their 8 string pickups? I was under the impression that they did not.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 18, 2012)

Subz said:


> Awesome specs! Are you sure that bkp has covers for their 8 string pickups? I was under the impression that they did not.[/QUOTE
> 
> paul said he could get them, so hopefully. if not its no big deal. i was thinking of actually getting lundgrens. it all depends the price difference.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 18, 2012)

[QUOTE
paul said he could get them, so hopefully. if not its no big deal. i was thinking of actually getting lundgrens. it all depends the price difference.[/QUOTE]

Lundgrens, & all Ziricote!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 21, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mphsc (Mar 21, 2012)

fret board or body wood?


----------



## rick0link (Mar 21, 2012)

AscendingMatt said:


> mmmmmmmmmm



Beautiful, simply beautiful!!


----------



## rick0link (Mar 21, 2012)

BTW..... Subbed!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 21, 2012)

God I love Ziricote . I'm assuming (and hoping) that that's going to be a top?


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 21, 2012)

mphsc said:


> fret board or body wood?





BlackMastodon said:


> God I love Ziricote . I'm assuming (and hoping) that that's going to be a top?



Sorry i posted it so fast out of excitement i didnt even say what it was for!!! 

ITs a top!!! right now im having the hardest time finding the right size neck i think im going all zircote just depends on price and availability. im going to meet with jim on sunday to look at some necks he has at the shop. maybe be back w some more pics!!! STAY TUNED


----------



## jjcor (Mar 22, 2012)

Did you get the top yourself or did they get it for ya?


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 22, 2012)

jjcor said:


> Did you get the top yourself or did they get it for ya?



bought it myself. its cheaper and more convenient that i live in the same state


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 22, 2012)

Wood looks very promising! 
Gorgeous!


----------



## himself (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jjcor (Mar 23, 2012)

> bought it myself. its cheaper and more convenient that i live in the same state


Thats cool! Wish I lived close to there that way I could try one out. I just ordered it based on reviews. AND the fact that theyre super cool guys to work with.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

So i went to jims lastnight and wow! The fingerboard i will be using is east indian rosewood!!! SEXY AS HELL!. Anywho i have decided to go with LUNDGRENS open poled as well. I figure if your getting a custom made guitar you might as well go all out ya know? thats pretty much it. as soon as i get more pics i will upload! thanks!

and stay classy sevenstring.org!


----------



## jjcor (Mar 26, 2012)

Im reeeally jealous that your getting updates and Im not!!!!! GAS is killing me!!! What made you change your mind on the aftermaths?


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

jjcor said:


> Im reeeally jealous that your getting updates and Im not!!!!! GAS is killing me!!! What made you change your mind on the aftermaths?



well i live like 30 mins from jim so its easier for me to just go over there ya know. i had to drop off my top wood anyway. i prob wont get any updates for a month or so. he told me he sends update pics once a month. im kinda bummed w the fact that its gonna take nearly 6 months till its finished. I decided to go w lundgrens instead of aftermaths because i already have bkp cold sweats in my current guitar and allan fro S7 has lundgrens in his S7 koa and they sound absolutely amazing! such great clarity and brightness to them!!

Also, what are you getting? lets see those specs!


----------



## jjcor (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea if I lived that close I would be there every other day Yea the wait time was about 6 to 9 for me he said. Here's my specs

S8 Cobra
Flame maple top (highly configured)
Mahogany body
5 pc flame maple neck through with matching headstock
Flame maple board
1/4 inch offset black dots (thinking about doing some custom inlays also)
Reverse inline headstock
27.5" neck
20" neck radius
Hipshot bridge
Bareknuckle bridge and neck pups
3 way toggle
Black hardware
Sperzel locking tuners
Translucent magenta with black burst edges 1/4"

Now Im kinda thinking about the lundgrens since I already have aftermaths in my schecter c-8. It would be kinda nice to have a different tone (completely) from the aftermaths. Mine is pretty much gonna look like a PRS with the top parts of the body and neck are the only parts painted. And its a lefty! Not very many lefty friendly places besides custom shops.


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 26, 2012)

jjcor said:


> Flame maple top (highly *figured*)



Fixed


----------



## jjcor (Mar 26, 2012)

> Fixed


 thanks man.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

jjcor said:


> Yea if I lived that close I would be there every other day Yea the wait time was about 6 to 9 for me he said. Here's my specs
> 
> S8 Cobra
> Flame maple top (highly configured)
> ...





Ya those are some sexy specs. Can't wait to see it. AND a lefty?! That's awesome. Ya I just figured if I already have bkps might as well try something different. I've heard nothing but great things about them.


----------



## jjcor (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks man. Ill hopefully have a build thread here soon.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Apr 7, 2012)

K guys Allan over at S7 sent me this pic yesterday morning!!! Here ya go! = sex


----------



## mphsc (Apr 7, 2012)

nice figuring, that's going to look good with that body wood.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 8, 2012)

Hot damn. I've considered having jim do another build, but I dismissed it because I want to try out a few different builds. but I say again, Hot DAMN. Nice build man!


----------



## aaron_rose (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ hehe


----------



## AscendingMatt (Apr 15, 2012)

ok guys so i was browsing on gilmerwood.com and came across THIS! and i had to have it! I really like the other top i purchased but im really into busy variations in the grain and when i saw this there was no question. Anywho i talked with jim and he said its fine to switch out the wood cause he hasnt even really started on the body for my build yet so i am so happy. heres the pic from the site and i will take more pics when i get it in a week or so! 







The one on the RIGHT!!


----------



## mphsc (Apr 15, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 15, 2012)

GOD DAMN that top is so fine.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks metal as fuck! Quite jelly.


----------



## aaron_rose (Apr 16, 2012)

Jim is awesome and fair about change orders as long as they happen before work starts on that section of the design. I think there is now an upcharge for change orders on current or finished work tho. its not to steep if u are changing something major. but jim and his crew are very easy to work with. grats on the top!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 16, 2012)

FUCK that new top you found is amazing!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow looks awesome. Cant wait to see some updates. Its also great to see people getting s7's, jim is a genuinly nice guy and was extremely upfront and honest when I talked to him


----------



## IronGoliath (Apr 16, 2012)

I DIED. 








DAT


TOP


----------



## AscendingMatt (Apr 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Wow looks awesome. Cant wait to see some updates. Its also great to see people getting s7's, jim is a genuinly nice guy and was extremely upfront and honest when I talked to him



couldnt agree more man! he actually cares about what you want to do and is a perfectionist when it comes to building guitars!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Apr 23, 2012)

CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY!!! crappy pic tho


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2012)

well, fuck me.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 23, 2012)

Gilmer gets some cool stuff in


----------



## bigswifty (Apr 23, 2012)

What I see.







Metal as fuck.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Apr 23, 2012)

dbrozz said:


> What I see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit! thats awesome!


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 23, 2012)

dude i love 27.5 scale. everything stays super punchy and full. the aftermath as a bridge and warpig as a neck is an awesome combo. its what i used on my build which is similar. your gonna love it


----------



## noizfx (Apr 24, 2012)

that top...! fuck me indeed!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jun 21, 2012)

im soooooo sick of waiting this is lame


----------



## jjcor (Jun 21, 2012)

I think he's been hanging out with BRJ  but I guess compared to other companies this wait isn't shit.


----------



## BodyOrigami (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey Matt, I've been waiting almost a year and a half for my custom S7+1. I know how you feel. All i've seen from Jim are a couple of pics of the body. The whole strictly 7 experience for me has been a major dick tease. I just hope it's worth it.


----------



## aaron_rose (Jun 24, 2012)

it is very worth it.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Aug 23, 2012)

So i kinda got "lost in the chaos" according to Jim. But my build is on the way!! got these pics from allan today!


----------



## mphsc (Aug 23, 2012)

looking nice.


----------



## thrsher (Aug 23, 2012)

AscendingMatt said:


> So i kinda got "lost in the chaos" according to Jim. But my build is on the way!! got these pics from allan today!



I hear ya on that. Im 10 months in on my order. My build is at the same stage. Top looks sick


----------



## AscendingMatt (Aug 23, 2012)

thrsher said:


> I hear ya on that. Im 10 months in on my order. My build is at the same stage. Top looks sick



ya he said me and 3 others were "lost". sucks


----------



## AscendingMatt (Sep 18, 2012)

this is the best pic i could get from the latest update
should be done by next week i will have many pics!!!


----------



## implicit (Sep 19, 2012)

AscendingMatt said:


> should be done by next week i will have many pics!!!



fingers crossed man, i'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Sep 30, 2012)

GOING INTO FINAL ASSEMBLY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Oct 19, 2012)

GOT IT and LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! will post more pics when i get a chance these are just iphone pics for now


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, very nice  I like it


----------

